# Rapido 999M



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Morning all,

We are looking at a 2007 Rapido 999M.

Does anyone have the details of what payload is available?

and

How did you find yours, any problems?

Thanks.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I Understand from an old advert that the spec is as follows :-

Standard Features

ABS
AMBIENCE LIGHTING LED
ASR
CAB AIR CONDITIONING
Driver air bag
ESP
NEW ELEGANCE FURNITURE
Reversing Camera + Control Screen
Specifications

Year: 2009
Make: Rapido
Range: Series 9M
Model: 999M
Vehicle Type: A-class
Sleeps: 4
Total Seat Belts: 4
Steering: Power Assisted
Layout: End Washroom, Fixed Bed
Weights

MTPLM**: 3500 (68.95 CWT)
Mass in Running Order: 3245 (63.93 CWT)
Maximum User Payload: 255 (5.02 CWT)
Measurements

Overall Length: 7.4 m (24´ 3.56")
Overall Width: 2.32 m (7´ 7.41")
Overall Height: 2.86 m (9´ 4.68")


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to say this,in an emergency dial this site and get a rapid response.   so sorry. its all that mulled wine etc.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You can uprate the MTPLM to 3800 or even higher with the addition of air rides, 255kg payload is no good to anyone.

Paul.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe it was also available on the 4 tonne chassis as an option, giving a much more sensible payload  



Trevor


----------



## warty (Jan 21, 2006)

*999m*

Hello Steve

We have a 999m 3ltr ,bought it in july 2007 ,up graded to 3880,very good all round M/H ,lots of grunt,cant find anything to replace it in our price range, with lots of space .go for it we like ours a lot .

Regards

John


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the help with and without the mulled wine. Although I would suggest mead as a nice festive drink. :lol: 

The 999 does have the 3.8 chassis which sounds like an essential. We shall see what they come back with on price.

Thanks again as there was not a great deal of info that I could find on the net.

Steve


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Just be carefull you dont get stung :roll: , sorry red wine, not mulled


----------



## Techman (Apr 8, 2010)

We bought a 999m automatic early last year it’s a 2007 model. It’s spec is different to the 2009 model but I prefer it. It was up rated to 3885 KG and has a 2.2 litre engine. I thought I would be in problems with it as I used to pulling a caravan with a landcruiser with a 4.2 litre engine. I need not have worried it has no problems even on the worst incline and power that has surprised me. I am delighted with it. I also thought I would need the garage but the internal storage is excellent especially under the bed and you don’t have to go out in the rain to get to it. Its only downfall is the kitchen as the space for cooking is much less than a caravan but I worked out a way of extending this. A motorhome has restrictions to keep it’s length down to a manageable size, we had thought that the centre bed would be nice but everything has to be squeezed in order to give you space in front of the bed in order to get to either side of it. We have had almost the same layout as the 999m in our caravan for 14 years and it works well. We love it, just make sure you buy it from a good reputable dealer, as we did and you’ll also love it.


----------

